
Edit: nvm - Austin_Conlon
Dang could you delete this if you’re reading? Didn’t see your comment linked below before.
======
mtmail
There was a discussion two weeks ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22887346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22887346)

Also note the comment by a moderator "this thread ended up making a poor case
for having threads like this on HN. Most of it was off topic, and a lot of it
went into low-quality rage and even outright flamewar."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22892615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22892615)

